# Pipe Clamps for Glue Ups??



## fcmcommw (Oct 17, 2011)

I made sure I searched the forums before posting this age old question so I apologize in advance if this is repetitive.

I'm about to start my kitchen cabinet project and have a few questions on pipe clamps such as brand and quanity.

Question 1

My cabinet doors will be for 42" doors. The panel is somewhere around 18" wide. How many clamps do I need for gluing up a door such as this and I obiviously don't want to glue one panel a night so I will need x amount of various clamps so I will get done.


Question 2 and probaby the most important:

I have researched and researched pipe clamps. The besseys can be had for around 13 bucks and they have the nice feet on them for ease of glue ups. However, I have read these are made in china now instead of germany and there are reported problems with pipes fitting, etc and people having to grind out some of the ends to make the pipes fit.

I've looked at the rockler brand $16 and they look pretty nice, I looked at the ponys and the jorgensens but these dont have the nice feet like the new models have. I would think the H feet would be a real advantage during glue ups.


Which begs my question. I have 0 clamps right now and I'm about to purchase a butt load of them so I want to make sure I get the right ones. If that means spending an extra 5 bucks per clamp so I get the best clamp so be it. I will have these clamps probably for the rest of my life and want to be spared the aggravation of junk or am I putting way to much thought into the pipe clamp.

Appreciate your feedback as always,

- Mark


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

*A pipe clamp is a pipe clamp*

I enjoy fine hand tools, that said a pipe clamp is a pipe clamp.

every pipe clamp I own (some 20) is from Harbor Freight. I have both of their styles, with and without the feet. They work fine. Use black pipe (slightly smaller OD) and they work just fine. They do what pipe clamps do and they cost $7-9 when on sale. I only buy 3/4'" clamps, BTW.

Take that for what's it's worth. They aint no Jorgenson Parallel jaw clamps (the fave of my collection) but they get the job done.

As for how many clamps per door - 4. corner to corner only. You will not be gluing the panels in, only the rails and stiles to each other. If you squeeze the middle of the door it will deflect the styles and give you a sloppy joint.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I've used the 3/4" Ponys for years*

No problems. You can space the work up on 1" blocks to it raise if you need space under the pipes. The pipe will stain the work if not covered with tape or paper and the stains are not easily removed. Cauls will keep the panels flat. The Bessy bars are the best obviously, and they are on sale on the web if you search. Maybe wwwptreeusa.com ? I've used some panel clamps I made from Redi Rod and hardwood with rabbets to locate the panels:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/members/woodnthings-7194/albums/bookmatch-clamps/
Cheap to make and great to use. Limited to 36" rods unless you couple them in the center.  bill


----------



## fcmcommw (Oct 17, 2011)

thanks Tom,

not having a lot of experience with pipe clamps I didnt want to have buyers remorse. I checked out HF and their 3/4" is H style clamp is a little over 9 bucks right now. Not to bad. I found the bessey ones online for 11 which includes the pads.

I think I might go for the HF and save the rest of my moolah for the Jorgensen Jaw clamps :thumbsup:

still undecided

- Mark


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

After seeing Bills post I realized I may have misread your question.

Are you asking how many clamps to glue up the panels?... I took it as actual door assembly. That size panel you'd probably be better with 5-6 clamps.... Just clarifying!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> The pipe will stain the work if not covered with tape or paper and the stains are not easily removed.


I started out with just pipe clamps in both 1/2" and 3/4", and found that they will do any type of clamping needed for panels. I don't get any staining whatsoever from the pipes.

As for the pads on the clamp faces, you can add your own in different woods as needed (softwood or hardwood), like this. As you set up your clamps, alternate them on top and bottom to get an even pull, or your panel could bow. How far apart may depend on how well your edges mate, and if they are straight and square to the panels, it doesn't take many clamps or that much clamping pressure. You should see a very minimal squeeze out of glue.












 







.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Pony 3/4 here.


An interesting subject to be sure.Google around......look for clamping stations as used in WW industry.You can try the 'Bay,seeing as the industry is falling by the wayside here in the US.I've seen some for sale.These are big,dedicated machines of sorts.Imagine a ferris wheel.....but instead of seats,theres clamps sticking out.They can be automated or manual.In use,a set of clamps are presented to the "glue-up guy".The clamps are "fixed" on the dumb end,the parts are loaded,handles are tighten'd.....then machine gets rotated to next set of clamps.

The whole affair takes up a tremendous amt of floorspace.....so am not suggesting a purchase here,duh.....BUT,if you study the types of clamps used and put on your "think'n cap",you may very well come up with a solution to your needs.....WRT space,and ease of use.


Further,and just an opine here.....don't be a target backstop.I.E.,WW'ers are some of the most "targeted" WRT new products.Theres not a bloomin thing wrong with coming up with a clamp system of your own design or devices.A cinder block thrown up on top of a cpl pcs of wood makes a dandy clamp.Need more pwr?Got an H-frame,hyd press?They're availible rather cheaply,considering the 20 or so tons of pressure they can have.But thats just the tip of the subject......just sayin,clamping is one of those subjects that theres just SO many ways to skin it....don't think that if it ain't storebought,or a certain brand or style of clamp that it dosen't or worse,can't work.Best,BW


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I like this statement. "I enjoy fine hand tools, that said a pipe clamp is a pipe clamp." I think that pretty much sums up reality.

The only thing I do not like about pipe clamps is their weight. The bulk of my clamps are pipe clamps. 

I have a few of the Harbor Freight aluminum clamps. I use these a lot when I am dry fitting and need just a few clamps for any given job. It is much easier to manipulate a 4' aluminum clamp than a 4' pipe clamp.

When comparing the price of various clamps to pipe clamps, do not overlook the price of the pipe! Also remember that a pipe clamp can be made longer by simply using a pipe connector.

George


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*clamp storage*

It takes all kinds and then you need to store them. I just threw this together from some boxes I had on hand and then put them on a dolly. They have grown since photo was taken and now it's gettin' serious. I need a better way, but still on a dolly. LeoG has a beautiful solution posted here. :thumbsup: bill

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/clamp-cart-9776/


----------



## fcmcommw (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the info. Researching pipe clamps I came across a neat little nifty idea to do when you are using black pipe so you don't stain your wood so I thought I would contribute.

instead of wax paper or tap on your black pipe how about pipe insulators? The kind you buy at the big box store that goes over copper hot water pipe. I figured if I cut these up in much smaller pieces I could place them at various places on the pipe. This would support the panel during glue ups while keeping the wood elevated off of the black pipe.

This Foam Pipe Insulation can be had for a couple and comes off easily so you don't have to mess around with tape on your clamps.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

fcmcommw said:


> Thanks for all the info. Researching pipe clamps I came across a neat little nifty idea to do when you are using black pipe so you don't stain your wood so I thought I would contribute.
> 
> instead of wax paper or tap on your black pipe how about pipe insulators? The kind you buy at the big box store that goes over copper hot water pipe. I figured if I cut these up in much smaller pieces I could place them at various places on the pipe. This would support the panel during glue ups while keeping the wood elevated off of the black pipe.
> 
> This Foam Pipe Insulation can be had for a couple and comes off easily so you don't have to mess around with tape on your clamps.


Try galvanized pipe.












 







.


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> No problems. You can space the work up on 1" blocks to it raise if you need space under the pipes. The pipe will stain the work if not covered with tape or paper and the stains are not easily removed. Cauls will keep the panels flat. The Bessy bars are the best obviously, and they are on sale on the web if you search. Maybe wwwptreeusa.com ? I've used some panel clamps I made from Redi Rod and hardwood with rabbets to locate the panels:
> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/members/woodnthings-7194/albums/bookmatch-clamps/
> Cheap to make and great to use. Limited to 36" rods unless you couple them in the center.  bill


SWEEET clamps there Bill. Great idea :thumbsup:


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

*clamps*

Any China clamp I have had did not grip the pipe. I've bought and sold 100's of them. I like the ponys. Buy HF, use them, than take them back, tell them they don;t work and get your money back. I always though aluminum pipe would be nice but never looked into it.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

johnray said:


> Buy HF, use them, than take them back, tell them they don;t work and get your money back.



quite the upstanding moral thing to do

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

firemedic said:


> quite the upstanding moral thing to do
> 
> ~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


A real citizen is he not.? Glad he was never a customer of mine. 

The world could do with fewer of that type of person.

George


----------



## fcmcommw (Oct 17, 2011)

*ordering clamps today...*

:no: I ordered my clamps today. I bought 15 pony 3/4" clamps pipe clamps. I found them online for 10 bucks each with free shipping and no tax :thumbsup:. I also picked up a bunch of jorgensen and bessey clamps. The jorgensens I got from the following store.

Here is a good tip since all of you have been such a big help. I was at a big box hardware store. The name starts with an "M" and ends with "ards".

They have jorgensen cabinet master and other clamps on sale for what I think is an unblieavable price. The 24" cabinet masters were 21 bucks:icon_smile: and the 36" cabinet masters were $29.

They had 4 pack of Irwin quick clamps for 15 bucks. Cant remember what size they were since they are still in my truck but they were not mini at all. I've scoured the internet and I can't find jorgensens this cheap anywhere. I'm going to go back and buy a bunch more of them. Heck at that price you could buy them and sell them on the "bay"
Sale runs to 11/20.

Tom, I know you like these clamps so I thought I would give you a heads up.

- Mark


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Thx for the heads up, Mark. No Menards down this way so I'll have to see if I can order em...

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

> Any China clamp I have had did not grip the pipe. I've bought and sold 100's of them...... Buy HF, use them, than take them back, tell them they don;t work and get your money back.





firemedic said:


> quite the upstanding moral thing to do





GeorgeC said:


> A real citizen is he not.? Glad he was never a customer of mine.
> The world could do with fewer of that type of person.


I'm glad that some chose NOT to let the top quote go buy unchallenged... Well done "firemedic & GeorgeC"


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

With the right combo of lengths, and couplers, pipe clamps can be any length needed.


----------

